# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  The 95 Ultimate Road Trip Songs

## JEK

The 95 Ultimate Road Trip Songs
 
What better way to celebrate the start of a $1.4 billion highway project than with a classic mix of road songs? Weekend Edition's news series "I-95: The Road Most Traveled" will explore the social, cultural, economic and environmental impact of the I-95 highway renovation project. We're taking care of the soundtrack.

This mix was chosen from a work in progress at Philadelphia's WXPN: the 885 Ultimate Road Trip Songs Countdown. Listeners have been asked to submit their Top 10 road-trip songs for a countdown this October, and these songs were selected from the thousands that have already been submitted.

WXPN's 95 Songs For Driving On Interstate 95

The mix above is randomized, but here is the entire playlist of songs in alphabetical order by artist.

AC/DC, "Highway to Hell"
The Allman Brothers, "Southbound"
Arcade Fire, "Keep the Car Running"
Erykah Badu, "Window Seat"
The Beach Boys, "409"
The Beach Boys, "Little Deuce Coupe"
The Beatles, "Drive My Car"
The Beatles, "Day Tripper"
Chuck Berry, "No Particular Place to Go"
Elvin Bishop, "Travelin' Shoes"
Junior Brown, "Highway Patrol"
Jackson Browne, "Running on Empty"
Canned Heat, "On the Road Again"
The Cars, "Drive"
Johnny Cash, "I've Been Everywhere"
Johnny Cash, Kris Kristofferson, Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson, "Highwayman"
Tracy Chapman, "Fast Car"
Ray Charles, "Hit the Road Jack"
The Clash, "Brand New Cadillac"
Tom Cochrane, "Life Is a Highway"
Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen, "Hot Rod Lincoln"
Creedence Clearwater Revival, "Sweet Hitch-hiker"
Sheryl Crow, "Every Day Is a Winding Road"
Bo Diddley, "Road Runner"
The Doobie Brothers, "Rockin' Down the Highway"
Dave Dudley, "Six Days on the Road"
Deep Purple, "Highway Star"
Dire Straits, "Heavy Fuel"
The Doors, "Roadhouse Blues"
Steve Earle, "Telephone Road"
The Eagles, "Take It Easy"
Elastica, "Car Song"
Joe Ely, "The Road Goes On Forever"
Foghat, "Slow Ride"
Fountains of Wayne, "I-95"
Aretha Franklin, "Freeway of Love"
G Love and Special Sauce, "I-76"
Golden Earring, "Radar Love"
Grateful Dead, "Truckin'"
Jimi Hendrix, "Crosstown Traffic"
John Hiatt, "Drive South"
The Ides of March, "Vehicle"
Indigo Girls, "Get Out the Map"
Daniel Johnston, "Speeding Motorcycle"
Eddie Kendricks, "Keep on Truckin'"
Kraftwerk, "Autobahn"
Alison Krauss, "Endless Highway"
David Lindley, "Mercury Blues"
Little Walter, "Key to the Highway"
C.W. McCall, "Convoy"
Paul McCartney, "The Back Seat of My Car"
Meat Loaf, "Paradise by the Dashboard Light"
Roger Miller, "King of the Road"
Joni Mitchell, "Night Ride Home"
The Modern Lovers, "Road Runner"
Van Morrison, "Bright Side of the Road"
Willie Nelson, "On the Road Again"
Gary Numan, "Cars"
NRBQ, "Ridin' in My Car"
Pearl Harbor and The Explosions, "Drivin'"
Tom Petty, "Runnin' Down a Dream"
Prince, "Little Red Corvette"
Queen, "I'm in Love With My Car"
R.E.M., "Driver 8"
Stan Ridgway, "Drive, She Said"
Ronny and The Daytonas, "G.T.O."
Rose Royce, "Car Wash"
Snow Patrol, "Chasing Cars"
The Soul Survivors, "Expressway to Your Heart"
Bruce Springsteen, "Backstreets"
Bruce Springsteen, "Cadillac Ranch"
Bruce Springsteen, "Pink Cadillac"
Bruce Springsteen, "Racing in the Streets"
Bruce Springsteen, "Thunder Road"
Stealers Wheel, "Stuck in the Middle With You"
Steppenwolf, "Born to Be Wild"
The Stills-Young Band, "Long May You Run"
Talking Heads, "Road to Nowhere"
James Taylor, "Traffic Jam"
Richard Thompson, "1952 Vincent Black Lightning"
George Thorogood and The Destroyers, "Ride On Josephine"
Vanity Fare, "Hitchin' A Ride"
Ben Vaughn, "M-Motor Vehicle"
Tom Waits, "Ol' 55"
The Wallflowers, "One Headlight"
War, "Low Rider"
Cheryl Wheeler, "Driving Home"
The Who, "Going Mobile"
Wilco, "Passenger Side"
Hank Williams, "Lost Highway"
Lucinda Williams, "Car Wheels on a Gravel Road"
Wilson Pickett, "Mustang Sally"
Dwight Yoakam, "Long White Cadillac"
Yo La Tengo, "Little Honda"
Neil Young, "Motorcycle Mama"

----------


## amyb

Just reading this list makes me want to HIT THE ROAD!  Amy

----------


## andynap

I don't ever remember that sign- but if you are going to travel I-95 around here there are more songs apropos-
Bruce Springsteen- Wreck on the Highway
Jan and Dean- Dead Man's Curve
Pearl Jam- Last Kiss

----------


## lloyd

Or even the original "Last Kiss" by J Frank Wilson. (How's that for trivia?)
Maybe we should learn some of these if were going to play any more parties next season, Andy !

----------


## andynap

Most of those are guitar ready songs anyway.

----------


## CREGGERS

Dave Edmunds- Crawling from the wreckage





> I don't ever remember that sign- but if you are going to travel I-95 around here there are more songs apropos-
> Bruce Springsteen- Wreck on the Highway
> Jan and Dean- Dead Man's Curve
> Pearl Jam- Last Kiss

----------


## Dennis

Bob Seger: Traveling Man/Beautiful Loser (Live)
Bob Seger: Get Out of Denver (Live)
REO: Ridin The Storm Out
Good list, though.

----------


## MIke R

my three favorite driving songs are:

Jessica - Allman Brothers
Runnin Down Dream - Tom Petty
Radar Love - Golden Earring


good list though..very diverse..almost too much...cant imagine hearing some of them together

----------


## Eddie

Ironically, I posted David Lindley's version of Mercury Blues last night.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I used to have an "I-95" cassette tape back when I used to travel up to NYC and New England a few times a year to see the Grateful Dead.  One of the songs I had on it was Little Feat's, "Feats Don't Fail Me Now", with the lines:

Don't the sunrise look so pretty 
Never such a sight 
Like a rollin' into New York City 
With the skylight in the morning light 
Roll right through the night

----------


## GramChop

add to the list:

sammy johns - "chevy van"

----------


## Eddie

They left out a classic:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHv8Rok9UfA

----------


## NYCFred

> add to the list:
> 
> sammy johns - "chevy van"



Bruce: Darlington County
"we drove 800 miles without seein a cop
got rock n roll music blasting out the t-top"

JJ Cale: They Call Me the Breeze...

----------


## MIke R

> JJ Cale: They Call Me the Breeze...



Skynrd's version is better for driving

----------


## Eddie

Tom Robinson Band, Grey Cortina.
"8-Track blazing Brucie Springsteen..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n77yE...eature=related

----------


## MIke R

was  checking out songs on my driving mix:

some more good ones:

Shipping Up to Boston - Dropkick Murphys

Panama - Van Halen

Foreplay/Long Time - Boston

American Girl - Petty

----------


## Jeanette

> I don't ever remember that sign



JEK, WXPN is my favorite radiot station, member-supported out of the University of Pennsylvania. I am streaming the Sleepy Hollow program right now that I missed on Sunday morning. Really great music...

Andy, I know the "Begin 95 South Philadelphia" sign well, it is close to me in New Jersey. If you head south on Route 1 from Princeton, take the ramp for 295 North to PA (yes, North)...a few miles down 295, the road turns into 95 South when that sign appears. You are very close to the Scudders Fall Bridge which crosses the Delaware to the Yardley/New Hope exit.

----------


## andynap

I do know the area well- had a trial in Trenton for 6 weeks - just don't remember that sign.

----------


## Eddie

We all hope you were acquitted.

----------


## andynap

> We all hope you were acquitted.



Funny -but I got a $1.4 million verdict against Insurance Company of North America. It made the 110 mile round trip every day worth it.

----------


## Voosh

Cds, satellite radio, etc. Nope. I just cruise the local AM and FM stations wherever we are. It's free and easy and gives you a taste of local culture.

----------


## MIke R

> It's free and easy and gives you a taste of local culture.



in between the ten thousand commercials and PSA's...there was a time when that was the case...not any more..

give me my XM or my iPod..or maybe a  college run station

----------


## Voosh

OK. Your choice. 

I've gotten very adept at hitting the scan and search buttons on the radio. [Personal note: hitting stations that have Rush "Limburger" or Glen Burkameister do make me feel ill. They spout BS and laugh all the way to the bank at many people's expense. Putrid. IMHO.)

Disclaimer: We regulary send bucks to NPR. Our choice. Our privilege.

----------

